# where to retire



## weston (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, I have been on before asking about chaing mai ..pattaya.
Thinking now Hua hin...Cha Am some where not as glittery if you know what i mean
Thought about Phuket but then your stuck on an Island, as said before I am a young 59yr old fun and sport loving male can still give the young guns a run for there money
where would any of you suggest, I want to spend approx $1000 pm but thats not set in stone , so any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

weston said:


> Hi Guys, I have been on before asking about chaing mai ..pattaya.
> Thinking now Hua hin...Cha Am some where not as glittery if you know what i mean
> Thought about Phuket but then your stuck on an Island, as said before I am a young 59yr old fun and sport loving male can still give the young guns a run for there money
> where would any of you suggest, I want to spend approx $1000 pm but thats not set in stone , so any advice would be most welcome.


 Hello there ,

$1000.00 pm would give you a reasonable life-style in many parts of Thailand , but do not expect any luxuries , the problem at this time is more the many problems that are coming up as each day passes , as apposed to the cost of living . It may not directly involve or concern you , but as you should be aware , what goes on in a country both politically and environmentally does affect you in some way or another , Thailand is no longer the friendly country it used to be in most areas expats live in . Forget the bragged about 'Friendly smiles ' , Thai have multiple ways of smiling , but when you learn the undercurrent you will become aware of this . You will never be a true expat , just a visitor in a country declared as being "For Thai' , can own very little in that country no m,atter how you try , if you are content to enjoy what is available without making waves , you will be fine . I gave up trying to fit in there as a normal person as apposed to a "Thaiwise" after 7 years , moved next door to a far friendlier location .


----------



## weston (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the insight, what about the locations


----------

